# budgie background



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

My friend found this picture online and she sent it to me to use as the background on my phone. I really like it and it's cheered me up quite a bit so I thought I'd share it here in case anyone else wants to use it too


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Anything bird related is definitely cool....thank's for sharing...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How cool is that and what a nice friend to think of you when they found this. I feel you are a winner in more than one way here.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Chloe,
That is quite cute and I'm sure it looks great as your phone's background picture. 
Thanks for thinking to share it with the forum members! :hug:*


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

It's just so cute! I like it because the yellow one looks a little but like Penry, and the blue one looks like how I would want his girlfriend to look  Plus I have been having a really bad week and this made me smile


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear your week hasn't been going well, Chloe. :hug: 
Hopefully the sun will shine through the clouds and make a beautiful rainbow for you soon.*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww this is very cute and would also make the perfect wallpaper for a baby room.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

In any form budgies look cute :loveeyes:


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm sorry to hear your week hasn't been going well, Chloe. :hug:
> Hopefully the sun will shine through the clouds and make a beautiful rainbow for you soon.*


Awww, thanks Deb! :hug:



chirper said:


> In any form budgies look cute :loveeyes:


I have to say, I agree!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww this is very cute and would also make the perfect wallpaper for a baby room.


Oh I love that idea


----------



## Pipsicle (Oct 1, 2014)

That's adorable!! I use pics of my budgies as background for my mobile and it cheers me up too every time I pick up my phone.


----------

